# Ford 8N Air cleaner assembly



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone purchased a complete new air cleaner assembly for a Ford 8N? Mine is a cyclinder with a "smoke stack-like" chimney. The new ones at Steiner or Just 8N seem to be of a different design. I'm not sure they would even use the exisiting stack exit in my sheet metal. Any experience to share??


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Please post a photo of yours. The after markets are usually an exact replacement for the OEM's.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are the pictures of the existing filter assembly.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is another picture of the lower part of the air cleaner assembly.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

That is the typical Ford oil bath air filtr. Yours just has a high rise entrance stack similar to the one on my 4000. Somebody has substituted a later model air filter for the original. See photo of air filter for 4000. It has the same high rise entrance and is still the oil bath design at the bottom


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

With information from Just8N tractors and a closer inspection of the manual, this is a 2N air filter. The stack was a dealer option at that time. New mesh filters did the fix for me!!


----------

